# My kiddo on the 1K



## dookie (Mar 24, 2011)

Here's some vids of our last ride. Sorry some are skinny **** iPhone.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

nice vids! hint: if you turn the phone sideways it will make a full size video that looks like the others.


----------



## dookie (Mar 24, 2011)

That was my girlfriends doing lol


----------

